# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  كراتين (لفرد الشعر ولعلاج الشعر التالف والغير صحي والخشن

## محمودالمصري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انوار كريم وشامبوتسويق محمود الراجحى

كريم وشامبو إنوار كيراتين البرازيلي الأصلي لفرد الشعر ولعلاج الشعر التالف والغير صحي والخشن
وصول كريم وشامبو كيراتين INOAR البرازيلي الأصلي لفرد الشعر الذي يحتوي عن الكيراتين الطبيعي علما بان المنتج مرخص من قبل الهيئه العامة للغذاء والدواء بالسعودية.
وهذه نبذه بسيطة عن المنتج.



فيديو توضيحي للمنتج:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMJit4_rY-g&feature=related[/youtube]

نبذة عن الكيراتين 
     الكيراتين عبارة عن علاج للشعر التالف والغير صحي والخشن او الذي مهما وضعت من أقنعة أو كريمات أو استعملت أنواع معينة من الشامبوهات لا يزال غير ناعم و منظرة غير صحي ، اما علاج الكراتين فانه يساعد كثيرا فى فرد للشعر لان ما يقوم به هو عمل غلاف للشعرة لمعالجتها وحمايتها من اي مؤثرات خارجية سلبية والتي يتعرض لها الشعر طوال الوقت ، ويستمر ثاثير الكراتين على الشعر لأشهر تصل لغاية 4 الى 6 اشهر بعدها يمكن إعادة العلاج إذا أردنا ، أو التوقف إذا استعاد الشعر صحته ونظارته ، وسنرى الشعر بعد ذلك خالي من التقصف و يصبح ملمس الشعر ناعما غير خشن كما تعودناه ،هنا يصبح الاهتمام به سهل .
ويتم كل ذلك بفرد الشعر بواسطة مادة البروتين الموجودة فيه فتظهر نعومته وفرده بطريقة طبيعية جدا ومن الممكن ان تقومي بهذه العملية بنفسك في المنزل ولكن من الأفضل أن تذهبي الى مصففي الشعر أو مراكز التجميل ، و تستغرق كل خطوات استخدام الكزاتين و وضعه على الشعر فترة طويلة قد تستمر لمده ثلاث ساعات و أحيانا أكثر.
أما مادة الكراتين فهي بروتين قوي بدرجة كبيرة و يتكون من الأحماض الأمينية الموجودة بالجسم وله تركيبة فيزيائية معقدة وهو العنصر الأساسي في تركيبة الجلد والأسنان والشعر والأظافر وللأسف أن الجسم يفقد مادة الكيراتين تدريجيا كلما كبر فى السن وأكثر منطقة تاثرآً في الجسم هي شعر الإنسان لكونه معرض للعوامل الخارجية أكثر ومن أهم العلامات عدم وجود الكراتين في الشعر هو التقصف والتساقط و منظر الشعر الغير صحي و لذلك توصل خبراء برازيليون لاختراع تركيبة كيراتين كيميائية مطابقة للتركيبة الطبيعية ولهذا سمي العلاج  بالكرياتين البرازيلي.

ثانيا :  بعض الاسئله والاجابات
ماهي التنبيهات التي يجب علي ان اقوم بها بعد جلسة الكيراتين؟
-لاتغسلي شعرك
-لاتربطي شعرك
-لاتستعملي بكلات شعر او كلبسات
-لاتسحبي شعرك وراء اذنك
-لاتمارسي التمارين الرياضية (لتجنب العرق)
-لاتعملي فرق للشعر
-لاتضعي النظارات على الشعر
-لاتستعملي جل او سبراي او موس لمدة اربع ايام . 
لماذا علي ان اتجنب الخطوات السابقة لمدة اربع ايام؟
الكيراتين ينتج طلاء على الشعر والخطوات أعلاه تسبب بتشقق هذا الطلاء
من يحتاج الى علاج الكيراتين؟
الشعر البكر-الملون (المصبوغ)-الهايلايت-المتموج-المجعد (جميع انواع الشعر (
ماهي النتائج المنتظرة من علاج الكيراتين؟
يعطي الشعر حيوية ولمعان وملمس ناعم جدا يحسن ويصلح نوعية الشعر من الداخل والخارج ويحمي الشعر من الأضرار البيئية
هل من الافضل قص شعري قبل العلاج؟
يستحسن قص الشعر بعد المعالجة
متى يمكنني ان اقوم بالعلاج مرة اخرى؟
يمكنكي ان تقومي بالعلاج مرة اخرى بعد شهر اذا احببتي
متى علي القيام بالعلاج مرة اخرى؟
بعد 3 اشهر وحسب الحاجة
إذا تجعد شعري خلال النوم ماذا افعل؟
عليكي تمليسه بالإستشوار او السيراميك ( انصح بعمل السيراميك اربع ايام متتالية) ضربات خفيفة
هل يتوجب علي في المرة القادمة علاج الجذور فقط او الشعر كامل؟
الشعر كامل
يمكنني معالجة شعري بالكيراتين بعد علاجات التمليس (اليوكو)؟
نعم
-هل استطيع ان اعالج شعري بالكيراتين بعد الصبغ؟
نعم ولكن يجب ان تنتظري اسبوعين بعد الصبغ للحصول على نتيجة افضل
-هل استطيع معالجة الشعر بالكيراتين بعد التمليس؟
نعم يمكنكي بعد اي نوع تمليس
-هل استطيع معالجة الشعر بالكيراتين بعد الهايلايت؟
نعم
سمعت ان الكيراتين يغلف الشعر ويمنع وصول الماء للشعر اثناء الوضوء فماحقيقة ذلك ؟؟
طبعا كلام غير صحيح وغير منطقي اولا كلمة تغليف هيا كناية عن حماية الكيراتين للشعر وليس تغليف بالمعني الحرفي والكيراتين مادة سائلة مثل الكريم لكن سائل يتشربة الشعر بسهولة يدهن عالشعر ثم يجفف فكيف يعقل ان يكون مادة عازلة فهو ليس مثل طلاء الاظافر ومن يروج هذا الكلام عادة من يروجون لانواع فرد اخري او من لم يفهموا المعني المقصود لكلمة تغليف
هل استطيع ان اعالج الشعر بالكيراتين بعد معاجة الشعر كيماويا؟
نعم
هل يمكنني معالجة شعري بالكيراتين وهو لا يزال طبيعي مئة في المئة؟
نعم
هل يمكن اجراء العلاج على الاطفال؟
نعم من 6 سنوات ومافوق
-هل يمكنني تلوين شعري بعد العلاج؟
نعم ولكن الافضل بعد اسبوعين من العلاج
هل يسبب تساااااااااقط ؟انا شعري خفيف ‘ الحمدالله على كل حال ‘ ويتساقط ؟
الكيراتين الاصلي لا يسبب تساقط ولكنه في نفس الوقت لا يعالج التساقط اذا كنتي تعانين منه اصلا يعني لا يزودة ولا يقلله ولكن فيه نقطة مهمة في كوافيرات بيصروا علي عمل سيشوار وبيبي لييس قوي علي الشعر مدة الاربع او ال3 ايام التالية لعمل الكيراتين مهما كانت حالة الشعر وده خطأ لانه الشعر بيجهده جدا كثرة عمل السيشوار والمكواة ل3 او 4 ايام متتالية وفي الحالة دي لبعض انواع الشعور الضعيفة او الخفيفية بيحدث تساقط لا يكون سببة الكيراتين انما سوء الفهم لطبيعة كل شعر وكثرة اجهاده وشده بالسيشوار والمكواة , الشعر يحتاج الي مكواة سيراميك فقط بضربات خفيفة لـ 3 او 4 ايام التالية لعمل الكيراتين وكل مايكون الشعر خفيف او ضعيف يكون التعامل معه بحذر اكبر وهنا بتفرق الخبرة والدراية الحقيقية في اللي فاهم واللي بيدعي الفهم اوقليل الخبرة . 
ماذا افعل اذا ترطب الشعر خلال اول 4 ايام؟
عليكي تجفيفه بالإستشوار
-هل يمكنني السباحة بعد العلاج؟
نعم
بعض الصالونات يقولوا ما نستخدم الكيراتين لانه به مواد مسرطنة ؟؟
غالبا تكون الكوافيرات شي من اتنين اما لا تعرف ماهو الكيراتين اصلا ولا عندها خبره قوية او سبق لهم استعمالة واعتادوا شراء المنتجات الرخيصة ذات الربح الكبير او يكونوا بيروجوا لمنتج اخر للفرد وعشان هدا يتكلمو  الكلام هدا لان من يفقه هذا الامر هم الصيادلة الذين لهم الخبرة والمعرفة بالمواد الكيميائية والنسب المصرح بها في كل منتج حسب استخدامة وحسب تفاعل المادة الكيميائية مع باقي المكونات لان الموضوع ليس عشوائيا ولكل تخصصه والمصرح به من منظمة الصحة العالمية لحد 4% فورمالدهايد هدا باللنسبة للكيراتين لانه لا يدخل الي جسم الانسان لان فيه مواد اخري كمعلبات الالبان والجبن ممكن يدخلون الجسم عن طريق الفم الحد المسموح به من الفورمالين 2. % وفي المطهرات التي تتعامل معها بالايدي 5.% وهكذا الحال لكل منتج حسب استعماله نسبة مصرح بها , وحتي الآن الكيراتين موجود بالعالم العربي والعالم كله لسنوات ولم نري بأعيننا حالة واحدة تعاني من اي شيء سببه لها المنتج الاصلي واذا كانت هناك حالة فقد كانت استخدمت المنتج المقلد والغير مصرح به لاحتوائة علي نسبة اعلي من المسموح بها من مادة او اتنين كيمائية-
الى متى يستمر العلاج على شعري؟
على حسب من 4 الى 6 شهور
هل يمكنني باستعمال العلاج خلال الحمل ؟
لا
ماهي منتجات العناية بالشعر المسموح باستخدامها بعد عمل الكيراتين والاخري الغير مسموح باستخدامها ؟
المنتجات الوحيدة الغير مسموح باستخدامها اي شامبو او بلسم يحتوي علي مادة كلوريد الصوديوم لانها المادة التي تبطل مفعول الكيراتين اما عدا ذلك من منتجات كحمام الكريم او الزيوت او السيروم مسموح بها ولا تشكل اي ضرر علي مفعول الكيراتين عالشعر



- تحتوي كل قارورة على 1 ليتر تكفي لعمل 15 - 20 جلسة حسب طول الشعر

للطلب يرجى مراسلة البريد الألكتروني .. 
 E-mail :   pmest@hotmail.com

لطلب المنتج يرجى الاتصال على الرقم 
(00966503481437)
 لمزيد من المعلومات
http://project5sites.blogspot.com/2010/09/inoar.html

----------


## pmest

موفقين انشاء الله

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

